# Altadis Free Pipe Tobacco Sample!!!



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Pipe Show Online - now at www.PipeShowOnline.com

There's a Hookah one as well:

Jewels Molasses Tobacco FREE SAMPLE offer

ENJOY!:tease:


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

I may be wrong but I believe this has been posted before.... and I dont think they sent me anything when I signed up for it... I could be remembering wrong though. I've got a terrible memory!!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

yes they do send stuff but it take a LONG time. Last time I did it, it took two months before I got the samples. I did get six different types though


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Why not?

I did enjoy the Midnight Smoke sample Nurse Maduro sent me (hopefully that is part of the sampler I get in two months).


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

It took so long I couldn't remember where it was from for a whole day.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up brother. I'm in dire need of some stuff to try. 
+RG


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

SCWEET! Thanks, bro!!!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Got mine a few days ago. They sent me a tin of Maple Street. Haven't broken the seal on it yet, but smells nice on the outside of the tin.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I did this offer for a free sample a while back, and I got a tin of the "great outdoors".
didn't take that long to get, haven't opened it as of yet
troy


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks OP. Looking forward to my sample.


----------



## CCFL (Sep 21, 2010)

Tried this and link is still working. Let's see what arrives.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Only took about 3 weeks for me, faster than I expected


----------



## billybobjhonson (Nov 5, 2010)

i just recently ordered this too what is the average turn around??


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks, looking forward to them both especially the hookah tobacco.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

I ordered a sample today. I'm actually a bit excited about the unknown lengthy turnaround time. It means I'll get a surprise in the mail after I've forgotten about signing up for it. I love surprises!


----------



## shack (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome thanks for posting this I love freebies!!! and it is so true about the surprise in the mail when it comes because I usually forget what I sign-up for by the time it shows up!


----------



## Jojah17 (Mar 30, 2010)

I got a tin of Maple Street and Great Outdoors when I ordered. Took about 4 months but it was a nice surprise. To be honest, both were pretty "meh" to my palate. Not sure if I will try any more Altadis blends.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

I signed up about 4-5 months ago when I first started pipe smoking and never received anything.

So I signed up again


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I signed up qmd got a tin of #5 three weeks later


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I signed-up when I read this post and just recieved my tin of Maple St. 

~5 weeks and I already forgot about it until I got my mail today. I've already used-up a tin that I bought and I may use this tin for high-volume smoking to color a Meer with.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I got a tin of #5 today. Took around 5 weeks.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

I got a tin of Sutliff Private Stock Great Outdoors in the mail yesterday. Im guessing its from this. I find it to be an almost menthol like aro. Not really my cup of tea.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> I got a tin of #5 today. Took around 5 weeks.


this what i got from them and its not too bad, its not my go to smoke, but i do pick it up from time to time.



TXsmoker said:


> I got a tin of Sutliff Private Stock Great Outdoors in the mail yesterday. Im guessing its from this. I find it to be an almost menthol like aro. Not really my cup of tea.


uke:


----------



## Hfdpipe (Oct 29, 2010)

just got mine today, quick turn around, bout 4 weeks. :whoo:.I got an english blend by sutliff private stock called blend No. 5, suppose to be a Dunhill 965 clone.
Gonna try it after the turkey tomorrow.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

just sent mine in! excited to get it. i hope i get it before i head off to school again...


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Any one else get their inbox carpet bombed with spam after signing up for this?

I signed up last night a little after 3am (yeah I'm an insomniac) well since then my inbox has been inundated with emails for prescription drugs, ***** enhancers, credit reports, etc, etc. I expected a few emails...nothing is FREE, but damn they are going overboard!! Last count was a lil over 50 emails so far. WTF!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Any one else get their inbox carpet bombed with spam after signing up for this?


No issues with spam here.
I signed up with a Yahoo account, which has automatic spam filtering.
But, still, a zealous spammer can get through. Haven't had issues after the Altadis Sign-Up.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Hmmm. I haven't noticed an increase in spam at all.

I smoked a bowl of that no. 5 today...I really enjoyed it! I could see myself buying a tin.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Ya, I should have mentioned, I have my spam filter off. It's been off for a few months with only minor spam. As soon as I gave them my email, the spam started. First one was somewhere around 3: 20AM.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I signed up about a week ago and I havn't had a single spam e-mail. I think they got your address somewhere else.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I.have no email issues either, but I do have my spam filter on.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Got a sample of No. 5 today. Just requested it two weeks ago.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Just got my sample of Maple Street in. SWEET!


----------

